# New PayPal layout for your business



## Jade (Sep 30, 2013)

Paypal released a new layout for all business accounts.
 
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/business/optin
 

The look of it looks quite nice actually  B)


----------



## splitice (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for your interest in trying the new PayPal for business
We're currently asking users to preview the new experience by *invitation only*, so look for yours soon in your inbox. You can still continue to use your account as usual through the classic experience.

Aww


----------



## Jade (Sep 30, 2013)

I think its for business accounts only O: Or maybe it is by invitation. I'm not sure.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 30, 2013)

Gave me the same message - we'll see what happens. It's really time for them to redo their interface their main site was redone but as soon as you log in it's as old-looking as before.


----------



## splitice (Sep 30, 2013)

Invitation, I should have bolded it in their reply.

Of course I have a business act


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 30, 2013)

PayPal is long overdue for a new interface. The current one is quite terrible.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 30, 2013)

I received an invite and checked, I must say they've done well but it's still in beta as there are some options that do not work. They're adding new features too.


----------



## qps (Oct 1, 2013)

We tried it out and it looks good so far.  Lots of small tweaks.


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 1, 2013)

I like it  We'l have to see it when it's finished. Hopefully this won't constantly load as slow as the old design did.


----------

